# What does everyone do fo a living?



## Gregortt (Mar 12, 2005)

Im a work in a bank...

Hopefully someone does something a little more out of the ordinary!?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I work for Anne Summers in Quality Assurance/Product Testing. Its a pain in the ass.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Optician 8)



Leg said:


> I work for Anne Summers in Quality Assurance/Product Testing. Its a pain in the ass.


I thought you said you were a model for Anne Summers? ............ something about a rabbit? 

Hev x


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Leg said:


> I work for Anne Summers in Quality Assurance/Product Testing. Its a pain in the ass.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I also teach grammar and English to people who work in banks. :wink:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

I work in Customer Service.

Always a pleasure...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Teehee said:


> I work in Customer Service.
> 
> Always a pleasure...


With Leg in Anne Summers? 

Hev x


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Leg was the reason I left as he was an arse licker always desperate to get pole position :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Teehee said:


> Leg was the reason I left as he was an arse licker always desperate to get pole position :roll:


I wouldnt lick ure scrawny arse if you covered it in honey, now Hev's, thats a whole other proposition.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> > Leg was the reason I left as he was an arse licker always desperate to get pole position :roll:
> ...


honey makes a hellofa mess 

................... but I find you totally irrisistable too babe! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Teehee said:
> ...


Not at the speed I lick it doesnt chuck. I have to compensate for my little todger somehow!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

awwww bless :roll:

Hev x


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Well getting this thread back on topic I work for Central Trains as the head of the Control. Stressful but very satisfying.

Steve


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> I work for Anne Summers in Quality Assurance/Product Testing. Its a pain in the ass.


Now that's what you call product placement.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I work for the worst council in Scotland at the moment - fantastic job!! 20 years on I still wonder why I never chose I.T. as a profession rather than a hobby.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I run a couple of web businesses - one that does superb office furniture:

http://www.furnishingzone.co.uk/office

And another for garden furniture and fun:

http://www.furnishingzone.co.uk/outdoor

The sites are running very slow but line upgrade scheduled for July


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm a Futures trader at a bank, so I guess that makes me a Banker (sp :wink: ) as well :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I do as little as I can possible get away with!

But officially, IT support.....

:wink:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I read travel on the radio during the week, and i work for a regional radio station at weekends.


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm an Architectural Technologist..........I draw stuff............on computers :roll: LOL


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Owner of a video/tv production company.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pie tester its a tuff job but some body has to do it


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

sales department at suede/exotic leather manufacturer - bit boring, but boss flies off around the world every otherweek so no choice but to visit this forum through the day 

im into property development in my spare time - currently training to be a plasterer


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Same thing I did when this topic came up before... 

John


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Underwater Firefighter. :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Consultant for a water and air hygiene company specialising in the control and prevention of legionnaire's disease.

Love it and get to work from home


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Playboy millionaire, i go to work just for a rest. :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

thebears said:


> Playboy millionaire, i go to work just for a rest. :lol:


You wish!! Does Miss Bears know...??


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm just a mini cab driver  Thanking you please!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> I'm just a mini cab driver  Thanking you please!


"you never guess who got into the back of my cab today....."

go-on then.....


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just a mini cab driver  Thanking you please!
> ...


Kermit the frog?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Leader of the Dutch Mountain Rescue Team


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

ttvic said:


> Leader of the Dutch Mountain Rescue Team


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Playboy millionaire, i go to work just for a rest. :lol:
> ...


About the re-map yes? :evil:

The other hobby, i only wish


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just a mini cab driver  Thanking you please!
> ...


.....Michael Owen !


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

IT Systems and User Support Technician for North Nottinghamshire NHS Trust.

I do regularly fix and install the actual computers, but I seem to spend more time correcting errors found between the chair and the keyboard recently...

Nick


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Estate Agent


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Estate Agent


Just in case anyone can't read it 

Well at least we've not had hairdresser yet....

Nick


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nem said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Estate Agent
> ...


Burn him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

thebears said:


> About the re-map yes? :evil:


It wasn't me!!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Estate Agent


We don't believe you!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol: :lol:

well i could've been vague and pompous and said MD 8)


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Chemist, working with a company who make automotive and industrial catalysts.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


i thought it said escort agency :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Hope you had a ramp to wheel him on :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm a technical trainer in IT.

I was talking to a chap at a party last weekend who actually was a professional beer taster. No really, he was, he's doing his next set of brewing exams in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

scott28tt said:


> I'm a technical trainer in IT.
> 
> I was talking to a chap at a party last weekend who actually was a professional beer taster. No really, he was, he's doing his next set of brewing exams in a couple of weeks.


Got a Masters Degree in that, from the University of Nags Head, Leeds, its framed on my wall.


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

Design the fixtues and fittings for shops, from the orrible little prongs, to massive cool focal features.

Designed water treatment equipment, food processing stuff, bulk handling, hoppers, conveyor belts, bucket elevators, pressure vessels, cyanide conveyors, brewing bits and bobs . . . . i could go on, but you're probably bored now.

Just remember you've probably all used/eaten/worn a product that has been touched by my evil designy hands!!!!! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Silver refiner [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Just graduated from university, starting work as a 'graduate commercial property surveyor' in September in London.


----------

